# MS Outlook 2007 - Some messages missing body text



## mazikowski (Sep 19, 2009)

OS: W7 Pro
MS Office: 2007 Small Business
Anti-virus: AVG Free 2011

One of my users has started having problems with some email messages not displaying body text in Outlook 2007. All messages correctly display the preview in the message list, but some do not display any body text in the Reading Pane or when you open the full message. Attachments can still be opened without a problem. This email account is also set up on his iPhone and messages show up just fine in the iPhone mail client.

AVG scans all of the incoming messages and appends the "Scanned by AVG" bit at the end. The messages that do not display the body text still have this bit, but do not show the actual message.

From what he has told me, this is not a problem that happens with specific senders nor is it a problem that happens extremely often. He said it is "maybe 1 in 100 or so".

Has anyone else encountered an issue similar to this? Any suggestions?


----------

